# Getting started with safeguard



## Tennessee423 (Jan 25, 2020)

Looking for some information on what to put on the safeguard application to ensure I am accepted and receive work orders. Any information is welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

You should let them know that you are really into volunteer work and you don't mind getting paid a fraction of the promised amount.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

So, yeah- the reality is, if you have a pulse and insurance, they'll take you. That's because you'll be pretty much expected to take anything, work for very little, and when you want to get paid they will find any possible reason to chargeback or avoid paying you in the first place.


If you do work with them, spend every free minute you can working to find business to replace them. Realtors, local banks, anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2020)

We love safeguard and do very well in our area. There system safe view is annoying but it’s worth the money !


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

They will try and take everything from you.


----------



## kad (Feb 25, 2020)

*Don't do it*



safeguard dropout said:


> You should let them know that you are really into volunteer work and you don't mind getting paid a fraction of the promised amount.


 Couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Send everything in your bank account to me then go drive your truck 500,000 miles. Take your mower and mow a couple of log chains! After completing these steps you will be in the same spot you would have been in after a year with Safeguard.


----------



## Maxsmith (Oct 3, 2020)

Be careful of those At cost/Charge backs, they have too many rules and treat contractors bad.


----------

